# Can you PUSH snow with a 2wheel drive?



## ProThermal (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

thanks for your help. I pushed snow for 2 years, then took 2 years off. Now this year i got a little money and thought id start looking for a truck to get back in the biz this year. I live in Kansas city,MO and missed out on a descent enuff snow season last year.

I cant start fancy by any means, and older models are easy enuff to work on so thats what ill be lookin at. I found this truck and can get my hands on it really cheap from a guy selling his farm, problem is, its a 2 wheel drive. Am i stretching it too far trying to use it to plow snow?

89 GMC 1 ton 
flatbed
runs and drives good 
has 454 motor with 400 tranny
2 wheel drive tho


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, qute a bit of weight and aggressive snow tires. Keep it on flat ground also.


----------



## ProThermal (Jul 11, 2010)

Stik208;1050218 said:


> Yes, qute a bit of weight and aggressive snow tires. Keep it on flat ground also.


Thanks, was hoping it would work. its a shame its not 4x4 tho.

I may have to learn to build one. there is so many project trucks around my area if i had the time one could finish building what someone else started and have a hell of a pusher.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It will work, just put alot of weight in the back and don't let the front tires go down into a dip.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, you can PUSH snow with a 2wd.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*2wd*

Here we go again. Lets just nip this int the bud. Yes you can push snow w/ a 2wd, I have done it along with many other supposed cost saving ideas, mostly cuz I hate debt(payments) and the pressure that goes with. Don't do it, If you can't justify the cost of even a cheaper 4x4 to plow with, wether getting paid for work or just doing it for yourself, well than here's your kick in the a$$, you should not be considering it at all. It's just that simple, and I'm sure a bunch of guy's on here will say, "Yeah, sure you can do that." When I know in their heart they WANT a 4x4 and you'll never convince me of anything else. Remember, I've done it. Anyone one can find a sweet clean lowmile powerful 2wd for cheap. There's a reason, limited use ESPECIALLY in the winter. Good luck man.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

You can definetly plow with a 2wd, nut it only takes that one time getting stuck to regret it!! I hardly ever use 4wd, but its there if I need it. Just have to be extremly smart about where you are plowing, like the other guys said, hills and other areas must be avoided.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

2wd will work for light fluffy small snow accumulations, you better be very skilled, and any money u save ulll loose in fuel and strain on the truck due to the extremem amount of weight your carrying around in the back. make sure you have a winch, metal shovel and some sand ready, cause ur gonna get stuck a lot...


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Will a 2wd push snow yes, would I personally do it not.
If I was going to invest in time and money to put a plow on a truck I would only be using a 4wd. 
The exception would be something over a 1.5 ton truck with dually's and lots of weight in the back,
Just my opinion


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You said you plowed for 2 years, did you ever plow in 2 wd. you know drove to the second place and forgot to put it in 4 wd, howd it work?


----------



## ProThermal (Jul 11, 2010)

theplowmeister;1050549 said:


> You said you plowed for 2 years, did you ever plow in 2 wd. you know drove to the second place and forgot to put it in 4 wd, howd it work?


NO, i didnt plow in a 2wd. i always plowed in 4wd high. im quite sure 2wd isnt anyones 1st choice, not even mine, but all the feedback has been great. my thoughts were since that truck has the horsepower and a good tranny and i could put chains on it, that i could get away with it, at least till i did get a 4wd. the truck is from auction for only $650 (so far). Thats pretty tempting to buy to get started and then would be a great truck to keep a salt spreader on afterwards.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

does a bear sh1t in the woods?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ProThermal;1050647 i always plowed in 4wd high. im quite sure 2wd isnt anyones 1st choice said:


> Everyone has thier opponions, 2wd Is my first choice....all the time, The only time my trucks get put in 4 is when they get stuck... Once we're unstuck, its back in 2wd... Good tires are worth thier weight in gold... JMO


----------



## sgpmi10 (Jan 15, 2012)

what does everyone plow in most of the time?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I plow in 2 wheel on pavement lots so I can actually turn sharper, otherwise gravel lots or anything icy it's 4 wheel.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I plow in 2wd all the time, But, if its icy or I'm on a slant then I'm in 4wd to get out of it and back to 2wd, it's how I do it, everyone's different.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

sgpmi10;1555484 said:


> what does everyone plow in most of the time?


my truck gets put into 4hi before leaving my driveway and doesn't get put back into 2 wheel drive until my last job is done if the roads are good and if they aren't it stays in 4hi until I'm home.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Set-of-Tr...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c5869eced&vxp=mtr


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

I do 90% of my plowing in 2wd. Only time I'm in 4wd is back dragging out loading docks or pushing heavy heavy snow up hill. Otherwise I'm in 2wd. At the end of the day a good chunk of it is the driver.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes you can, those rear diffs are junk unless you have a limited slip though.

I installed a Detroit Locker in my 97 C2500 a few years ago, and with aggressive tires I have no problems coming and going out of muddy fields. 

Just because you CAN do something, does not mean you SHOULD though.


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't do it! find a 4x4,i don't care how much weight you drop in the back its going to be useless compared to a 4x4.

i would never put a plow on a 4x2 you kidding.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

If it was a deticated flat lot plow truck, it wouldnt be bad. Like said weight and nasty snow tires. But if you want to do anything more id pass. With a 454 your gonna be spinning wheels a lot if there inst a serious amount of weight in there.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you have any feel for the skinny pedal the 454 shouldn't be a factor vs a small block. It's a plowing truck, not a pulling truck.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

hatefulmechanic;1555682 said:


> Yes you can, those rear diffs are junk unless you have a limited slip though.
> 
> I installed a Detroit Locker in my 97 C2500 a few years ago, and with aggressive tires I have no problems coming and going out of muddy fields.
> 
> Just because you CAN do something, does not mean you SHOULD though.


Completely agree. I'd say it's best to just buy a 4x4, that way after you get customers they aren't dissapointed in you because you couldn't drive or plow fast enough to get the job done on time.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Do it and make sure to film it for youtube. It will give us hours of entertainment!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I plowed for 2 years in the truck in my avatar. No weight in the bed and a 9 ft plow. Sure I got stuck a few times but nothing to bad. 
In my excursion I never use 4wd. I've never had it stuck so the only time I use 4wd is to push way up on a pile or move piles. It's all about the driver, and obviously you can't plow mountaintop roads with a 2wd.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Can you plow snow with 4wd?

The first three years I plowed I didn't even know the truck had 4wd


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

98% of the time i'm plowing in 4WD. I don't like the feeling I get when the rear spins when I'm pushing into a pile. Get a 4x4 - you wont regret it!


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Longae29;1556586 said:


> Can you plow snow with 4wd?
> 
> The first three years I plowed I didn't even know the truck had 4wd


why wouldn't you be able to plow snow in 4wd???


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Same reason you couldn't push snow in 2wd. None


----------



## Bunny (Jun 11, 2011)

I plowed out a veterinarians lot in two wheel drive _by accident!_ Finally realized I was only in two when the blade got hung up a little and I couldn't back up! :laughing: Got almost the entire thing done before that happened! Of course I run with 800lbs of ballast in the back too!:salute:


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

I plow in 2wd most of the time. However, when you need it you want it.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I would say that if you HAD the 2wd already, then it might be worth considering. Don't go out and buy a 2wd specifically for plowing. You'd be better off dropping the $500 on a mid-90's compact 4x4, like an s10, heep, or some other POS small-but-4x4.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Sure you "can" but don't do it.


----------

